# Aggressive 7 month old



## BaileyBoo (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a 7 month old female named Bailey and have recently been having some aggression problems with her. She has become quite possessive over her chew treats and will growl and curl her lip if I get close when she is eating one. She did have some aggression with her food dish but now she is trained to move away from the bowl and sit when someone comes close to her when she is eating. 

She also likes to growl at me sometimes when I approach her when she is sleeping. I normally continue toward her and talk calmly to her so she will stop growling and then pet her when the growling stops. It is also not uncommon for her to approach me for attention and growl softly while sitting next to me. There is never any teeth baring when this happens, and I am at a loss as to what to do. 

I have taken her to obedience classes and she did very well with those. This is my first golden and I was very excited to get her. I don't know how much of this behavior is due to the age she is at or if I am doing something wrong. Any suggestion or tips on how to stop this behavior?


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's something you can try!

There's one thing I always do with my Molly when she chews a bone : I prepare a treat that she reaaally likes! (a dog biscuit dipped in peanut butter!) Then I wait for her to be really into the bone.. Then come next to her and trade the treat with her bone. Once she finishs the treat I wait a few seconds and give her back her bone! 

That way, she knows that when I come to her it means something good! And she knows I'll always give her back the bone! I did that ever since she was a pup and now I can take her bone with treat or no treat, no problem! But you have to always give it back to her or else she'll make the connection that if you take the bone it means she'll never see it again and THAT will lead to possessive behavior!

Good luck and keep us posted on your progress! :wave:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think you need to bring in a behaviorist that works with positive reinforcement. Also there is something called NILIF (Nothing In Life Is Free). You can google it on the web and find alot of good training stuff about it. She is still young enough that you want to nip it in the bud. (no pun intended)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the growling when approaching you isn't growling...in the way you think it is. I think she's talking to you. MANY dogs make growling noises when playing, or asking for something. Cole talks to himself all the time. It's hilarious.

The other...raising the lip with high value treats...I'd take them away so fast her head would spin. And then would start training her to "give" (which includes exchanging one thing for another). She's resource guarding. You need some help to learn how to get her over that behavior. She'd never get another "valued" item until she learned how to give it up to all humans without a problem.

The growling when you walk up and she's sleeping is something strange. I have a dog that won't allow another dog within 5' when she's lying down (rescue Toller), but humans can sit on top of her.

I agree with calling in a behaviorist to help you through these issues, AND a thorough Vet check to insure she's completely healthy and in no pain.


----------

